# 2018 VW Passat Gladen/Helix



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Marking my spot to log the process of my audio build for my new to me 2018 VW Passat.

Gear:
Gladen Zero Pro 165.3 - 3 Way front
Gladen Zero 10 Pro
Hertz Mille Pro - rearfill
Helix M Four DSP
Helix M Four
Helix M One X
Masconi Bluetooth Adapter (optical out)


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

To get things going the plan is to complete my subwoofer and A pillars before I pull everything out of the car for sound treatment and wiring.
I chose to start with the A pillars.

as of right now I have designed and completed the speaker grill/bezel and the speaker mount.








After lots of trial and error I’ve come to my completed look. I was aiming for something that complimented the tweeter (which will be installed in the sail panel).








I’m really proud of the results! Next step is positioning the mounts in the a pillars and begin building those up.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Can't wait to see your A-Pillar mods, mine are out of my car, at a shop now, as I don't have the experience/skills/equipment to do it myself...


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Can't wait to see your A-Pillar mods, mine are out of my car, at a shop now, as I don't have the experience/skills/equipment to do it myself...


I have the equipment….. working on the skills/experience. This will be my first go at this kind of thing.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

The first one is always the hardest. Just take your time. And things will turn out beautiful


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

toneloc2 said:


> The first one is always the hardest. Just take your time. And things will turn out beautiful


Taking my time has always been a struggle for me, but that’s the plan. It’s a real exercise of news skills and restraint of rushing to get it done. Lol


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

MattAFLiving said:


> To get things going the plan is to complete my subwoofer and A pillars before I pull everything out of the car for sound treatment and wiring.
> I chose to start with the A pillars.
> 
> as of right now I have designed and completed the speaker grill/bezel and the speaker mount.
> ...


So I'm assuming you have the base audio not the Fender in your Passat? I'm also in the midst of building my 2017 Passat. Look forward to seeing where you take this build and possibly exchanging ideas and troubles alike.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> So I'm assuming you have the base audio not the Fender in your Passat? I'm also in the midst of building my 2017 Passat. Look forward to seeing where you take this build and possibly exchanging ideas and troubles alike.


Yeah, I have the SE with the technology package, but no fender audio.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Good luck with the build Matt, and make those pillars as resonance-free as possible.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Dwarteacher said:


> Good luck with the build Matt, and make those pillars as resonance-free as possible.


Certainly planning on it, been planning for over 3 months, and I’ve had the equipment for 2 months already. Lol


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I know that feeling. Been collecting mine up for a couple years. I know I'm anxious to see the outcome.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> I know that feeling. Been collecting mine up for a couple years. I know I'm anxious to see the outcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


What’s your general plan for the setup in yours?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven't decided which way to go with my pillar speakers. I have a couple options I need to mowed down. I just posted an update on mine on here.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

A Pillar progress for the night:
I have the driver side aimed and hot glued in place. I think the height and angle looks perfect, and it doesn’t take away to much of my view. I believe that even the window defrost will still function pretty well once everything is complete.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

That's a mid-range right? 

Where are the tweeters going?


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Where did you get the rings from? 3d printed or laser cut?


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

MythosDreamLab said:


> That's a mid-range right?
> 
> Where are the tweeters going?


Yeah, those are the mids, tweeters are going in the door sail panels.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

cman said:


> Where did you get the rings from? 3d printed or laser cut?


I designed and printed them myself, used my resin printer for these guys. The bezel around the speaker grill is also printed in resin.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

MattAFLiving said:


> A Pillar progress for the night:
> I have the driver side aimed and hot glued in place. I think the height and angle looks perfect, and it doesn’t take away to much of my view. I believe that even the window defrost will still function pretty well once everything is complete.
> View attachment 317087
> 
> ...


How deep are your mids? How much clearance (breathing room) is there down the pillar?

Have you managed to acquire spare pillars, in case those get fubarred?


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> How deep are your mids? How much clearance (breathing room) is there down the pillar?
> 
> Have you managed to acquire spare pillars, in case those get fubarred?


Mids have a mounting depth of about 1.65 inches. Maybe about half an inch clearance from the actual metal a pillar. As far as room for the mid to breath it opens up into the dash so there is plenty of room for the speaker to breathe. I actually picked up a new set of A pillars from my dealer who sold me the car. They screwed up a few things and kinda owed me. I also have a second headliner that was previously in my car that they had to replace after I purchased the car. So now I have the material from that to wrap the a pillars to match oem.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Well that worked out for you then. You have spares and extra fabric to cover the pillars. You made out like a bandit.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> Well that worked out for you then. You have spares and extra fabric to cover the pillars. You made out like a bandit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


If I don’t mess up when I wrap them, I heard there is another guy on here doing a Passat build that I might send him the extra. Lol


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

MattAFLiving said:


> If I don’t mess up when I wrap them, I heard there is another guy on here doing a Passat build that I might send him the extra. Lol


I'm sure that dude would be much appreciative.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> I'm sure that dude would be much appreciative.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


My wife will appreciate seeing car parts and audio supplies go back into cars instead of filling up my garage. Lol


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine feels the same.....Lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt, so how's that apillar coming along? What new skills have you learned?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt, Hope all is well. Checking to see if there is any progress on your build.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Black Rain said:


> Matt, Hope all is well. Checking to see if there is any progress on your build.


Matt has not been logged in in 5 months...


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

life got a bit too busy for me for awhile, so I had to take a break from the hobby. Finally got started on the project again. Need to finish up the other A pillar and then I’ll begin fiberglass and bondo. Excited to be working on all of this again.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Glad to see you back at it. Great start on the pillars. I see you have been watching PSSound🙂


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

was getting ready to start on the other a pillar so I can knock out the fiber filler this afternoon, and decided to test fit the mid……I’m beyond excited about the look of these.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt....Nice pillars so far. Look forward to see you finish them.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Quick update, spent the weekend in Cali at my brothers wedding so I didn’t make much progress, but I do have the insides of the pillars fiberglassed up now. Tomorrow I’ll start making them look pretty on the outside. 

Plan to start the sub enclosure by this weekend as well.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

nice work! I'm looking forward to doing a similar a-pillar job. Where did you source the fabric you're going to use to cover these?


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

steelwindmachine said:


> nice work! I'm looking forward to doing a similar a-pillar job. Where did you source the fabric you're going to use to cover these?


When I bought my car, I found a leak from and antenna so the dealer had to replace the headliner and they gave me the old headliner so that I can use the cloth for my pillars.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Made a little more progress on the a pillars this afternoon. Need to do some more sanding but I’m really happy with the way these are turning out.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Good progress. It's moving along, slow and steady.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> Good progress. It's moving along, slow and steady.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


 We need to talk about the woofers under the seats and the results you got.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Pillars are coming along nicely. 

I never used the technique that you used. How many times have you done this?


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

edouble101 said:


> Pillars are coming along nicely.
> 
> I never used the technique that you used. How many times have you done this?


This my first time doing anything like this, but I have watched a billion videos on YouTube….lol


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

MattAFLiving said:


> This my first time doing anything like this, but I have watched a billion videos on YouTube….lol


YouTube FTW! For me, it always looks easy watching someone on YouTube, then I do the same and my results are subpar. Just like anything else, practice makes perfect but you got it right the first time!


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

edouble101 said:


> YouTube FTW! For me, it always looks easy watching someone on YouTube, then I do the same and my results are subpar. Just like anything else, practice makes perfect but you got it right the first time!


im not done yet, so I’m sure something will come up, and something will need to be started over again.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

MattAFLiving said:


> im not done yet, so I’m sure something will come up, and something will need to be started over again.


How are you going to finish them. Paint? Fabric? Vinyl?


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

edouble101 said:


> How are you going to finish them. Paint? Fabric? Vinyl?


Plan is to use headliner fabric. I have a full headliners worth so I have extra for WHEN I mess up.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

What is your subwoofer plan


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Selkec said:


> What is your subwoofer plan


I have a Gladen Zero 10 Pro that will be going into a custom-sealed enclosure in the trunk. Going to make a fiberglass/birch ply enclosure that fits in the side area on the left of the trunk.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

MattAFLiving said:


> I have a Gladen Zero 10 Pro that will be going into a custom-sealed enclosure in the trunk. Going to make a fiberglass/birch ply enclosure that fits in the side area on the left of the trunk.


check my builds in my sig

I have a 18” and have all my trunk space


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Selkec said:


> check my builds in my sig
> 
> I have a 18” and have all my trunk space
> 
> ...


I looked through the entire build and love it. Originally ally when I purchased all my equipment, I was going for a stealth build. Obviously with these A-Pillars there is nothing stealth about it now. I also certainly have a powerful enough mono block to push something bigger. (Helix M One X) I’m sure an IB is in my future, but need to justify switching out to the bigger sub to the boss(wife) that this one isn’t enough first. Lol


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Keep debating this to myself, should I try the kicks, under the seat, or in the doors? Pretty sure I know what most will say.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

MattAFLiving said:


> View attachment 337338
> 
> View attachment 337339
> 
> Keep debating this to myself, should I try the kicks, under the seat, or in the doors? Pretty sure I know what most will say.


i wanna do kicks. You do it and I’ll copy you. Lol. I wanna do IB kicks but I’m wondering if My huge sub wouldn’t mess with the midbass if they open to the outside I don’t see how it wouldn’t


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Selkec said:


> i wanna do kicks. You do it and I’ll copy you. Lol. I wanna do IB kicks but I’m wondering if My huge sub wouldn’t mess with the midbass if they open to the outside I don’t see how it wouldn’t


Well I’m not doing IB in the kicks do to the fact that my car is still under warranty. Pretty sure I read somewhere that if you cut a hole in the car it invalidates the warranty. Lol. Hoping I can manage to find enough room behind the kick panels and the surrounding area to make a large enough sealed enclosure. Cutting plastic panels is easily replaced, but our front wheel well would be a different story.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

MattAFLiving said:


> Well I’m not doing IB in the kicks do to the fact that my car is still under warranty. Pretty sure I read somewhere that if you cut a hole in the car it invalidates the warranty. Lol. Hoping I can manage to find enough room behind the kick panels and the surrounding area to make a large enough sealed enclosure. Cutting plastic panels is easily replaced, but our front wheel well would be a different story.


That has been my fear too. I know that midbass IB is best from the kicks and/or from either under the seat or just in-front. Lastly is the doors and we know why?

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flygts (Aug 17, 2021)

I had really good results in my Jetta years ago with completely sealed fiberglass kicks.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Flygts said:


> I had really good results in my Jetta years ago with completely sealed fiberglass kicks.


Do you have any pictures of them for inspiration? I have a few ideas but it’s nice seeing them in similar vehicles.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

A pillars after mass loading







youtube.com


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

A pillars after mass loading with lead shot, these things are solid.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

it’s not pretty, but I have a feeling these will really help the sound quality.


----------



## Flygts (Aug 17, 2021)

I don’t think I have pictures anymore. I removed the factory kicks and Steve Head and I laid up the new ones. They were about .3cuft for a 6.5 inch image dynamics driver. Wrapped in vinyl that matched the original kicks. If I can find a picture, I will post it.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

MattAFLiving said:


> View attachment 337538
> 
> it’s not pretty, but I have a feeling these will really help the sound quality.


Awesome looking pillars. I like that you were able to lead shot the milkshake. I didn't lead shot my pillars but I did milkshake them front and back, along with the deadener same as you have done.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> Awesome looking pillars. I like that you were able to lead shot the milkshake. I didn't lead shot my pillars but I did milkshake them front and back, along with the deadener same as you have done.


The milkshake was certainly a learning curve to overcome. Think I have it down now for the kick enclosures. I waisted a lot of material before getting right.

Getting to this point has me super pumped to get this all completed so I can hear the results of my fabrication.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

So I am doing some more planning while I sit at work(avoiding doing my actual work). This is what WinISD is showing for my Midbass speakers in a 6L sealed enclosure. The green line in my simulated cabin gain. I’m going to try and make the kick enclosures as large as possible, while still looking reasonably good and not intrusive on the legs.

i was originally planning on doing under the seats, but some people on here, who know way more about car audio said that it would pull the stage down based on where my mids will play down to and my required crossover point.

My next task to tackle is to figure out the aiming portion. Is it important to aim them in a particular direction? Can I just face them inward? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Did a reveal coat of primer! Almost there!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Interesting plans for the kicks. I also considered them, but have been unsuccessful in acquiring replacement panels. I'm sure I will decide on which way to go with the midbass.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> Interesting plans for the kicks. I also considered them, but have been unsuccessful in acquiring replacement panels. I'm sure I will decide on which way to go with the midbass.


The kick panels are about $30 from the dealer. I’ll see if I can find the link to them later.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> Interesting plans for the kicks. I also considered them, but have been unsuccessful in acquiring replacement panels. I'm sure I will decide on which way to go with the midbass.








Kick Panel Trim - 2018 Volkswagen Passat 2.0L A/T SE Sedan - OEM Volkswagen Parts


OEM Kick Panel Trim for your 2018 Volkswagen Passat 2.0L A/T SE Sedan



parts.vw.com


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

So I tried wrapping the A-pillars in fabric last night and things didn’t go well. I can’t get enough stretch out of the fabric. Going to contact a guy I know that does textile stuff and see what he can do for me. I’m perfectly fine with getting some stitching done, I just want it to look clean.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

@MattAFLiving - how much time do you think you have into the pillars so far?


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

steelwindmachine said:


> @MattAFLiving - how much time do you think you have into the pillars so far?


I would say I have a good 16-20 hours of work into them. That’s spread out over a long period of time. Lol


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

man, wow, that's like 40 lunch breaks worth of time for me =\ (mine are 30-mins) I don't have much time either. Am contemplating trying to find someone I can send mine to after I set the speaker ring angle and maybe glue it in place. I realize the work is "easy", but it's just tedious waiting for stuff to dry and then sanding.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

steelwindmachine said:


> man, wow, that's like 40 lunch breaks worth of time for me =\ (mine are 30-mins) I don't have much time either. Am contemplating trying to find someone I can send mine to after I set the speaker ring angle and maybe glue it in place. I realize the work is "easy", but it's just tedious waiting for stuff to dry and then sanding.


Hardest part with that is making sure everything clears and fits as the build process goes along. I’m sure someone on this forum does those kinds of things though.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

i can't even fathom how many hundreds of dollars get charged to make pillars. This is obviously one of those jobs that is dramatically cheaper if you have the time to do it 

am looking forward to your results.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Going to take the A Pillars in tomorrow morning. Pretty excited to see them finished. Looking for something similar to these.
























Need to decide on what kind of material to go with. 🤔


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

fancy!

Let us/me know who does the work if it turns out well


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

steelwindmachine said:


> fancy!
> 
> Let us/me know who does the work if it turns out well


and @Black Rain,@Dwarteacher








what are your thoughts on going with this instead of the current pearl grey?


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

I like the black; it hides the installation and blends right in with the dash. Pearl gey is nice if you want to show off the installation.
Excellent job on the pillars. Very well done for the first time. Mines looked like crap compared.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Dwarteacher said:


> I like the black; it hides the installation and blends right in with the dash. Pearl gey is nice if you want to show off the installation.
> Excellent job on the pillars. Very well done for the first time. Mines looked like crap compared.


Took my time like you suggested. I certainly want everything to just blend, so I agree on the black.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Well with A-pillars away getting the finishing touches put on them. (I get them back next week) Also knowing I’m going to make some sealed enclosures in the kicks, Im thinking about another part of this build that I might change. 

Plan was to use the factory door location in the rear for rear fill. now I’m thinking of maybe not doing that and getting some wide bands for the c pillars.

Im unsure if it will be worth all of the fabrication work. Any thoughts?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Hopefully it's not too late, but I thought the grey suited your car better than black.

As for the rearfill, I'd go with C-pillar. Get you a small wideband, like a AP Ram 2A or something similar.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> Hopefully it's not too late, but I thought the grey suited your car better than black.
> 
> As for the rearfill, I'd go with C-pillar. Get you a small wideband, like a AP Ram 2A or something similar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Too late, lol.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> Hopefully it's not too late, but I thought the grey suited your car better than black.
> 
> As for the rearfill, I'd go with C-pillar. Get you a small wideband, like a AP Ram 2A or something similar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Do you want the headliner material I’m not going to use?


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Kick panel planning phase:
Looks like after I remove the carpet and padding from this area, I will gain a good amount of extra space. Should be able to get about .3cuft of enclosure. That should be plenty of space for my gladens. 

Changing out the cabin air filter will suck after these are complete though. Lol


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

MattAFLiving said:


> View attachment 338004
> 
> View attachment 338003
> 
> ...


Now that is interesting. I hadn't lifted the carpet there yet. Now I got to see what it looks like. 

As for the headliner, didn't you say that you could stretch over the pillars?

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Black Rain said:


> Now that is interesting. I hadn't lifted the carpet there yet. Now I got to see what it looks like.
> 
> As for the headliner, didn't you say that you could stretch over the pillars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


I wasn’t able to stretch them over the pillars with my setup, but figured you might want to try


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

MattAFLiving said:


> I wasn’t able to stretch them over the pillars with my setup, but figured you might want to try


I'll give them a try, why not. Thanks. DM and I'll give you my address.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Got the A pillars back from my buddy, I’m really liking them after just quickly putting them up.


----------



## gmack7277 (10 mo ago)

Those are outstanding! The stitching looks great.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Those pillars are top notch. Your boy did a bang up job. NICE....

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

wow, those came out nice


----------



## Flygts (Aug 17, 2021)

Those look great! Where are you, Spruce Creek?


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Flygts said:


> Those look great! Where are you, Spruce Creek?


Live on Scott AFB, IL. Not sure where spruce creek is though.


----------



## Flygts (Aug 17, 2021)

Saw the hangar, looks similar to a fly in community in Florida. I’m an Air Force vet.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

So just a quick build update…..I’m going with a 15 inch IB sub now, because once the idea was planted , I couldn’t let it go. Also the Ram 2s are purchased and should arrive around the same time as the sub. Crazy how this build has changed from the first time I posted on this forum. Lol


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

this is motivational to purchase new instead of used 🤮


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

MattAFLiving said:


> this is motivational to purchase new instead of used 🤮


Yes, the dreaded back seat. Always some nasty gooey stuff under those seats. It's an ecosystem.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

MattAFLiving said:


> View attachment 339234
> 
> View attachment 339235
> 
> this is motivational to purchase new instead of used


Well that sucks. I got lucky with mine and I covered that area with sound deadener except for the fuel pump cover.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

just 😯. This 15 makes the 10 look so tiny.


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Should I remove this insulation and put in CLD then reinstall, or will that really not generate any real gains ? I know once the sub starts moving in this trunk lots of things will come alive.
Side note: I’m actually impressed with the amount of insulation they used.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I considered removing mine, but couldn't figure out a simple way if doing so. I don't think you can remove without destroying it. It's really on there. I just deadened all around it. 

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

Baffle is pretty much complete, going to carpet the trunk side and then it goes in. Going to build a false floor and amp rack for the floor. Really happy with how this turned out though.

side note: not sure why the vinyl looks so grey in the picture with the sub mocked up but it’s far darker of a color like the first pic.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good with the baffle. False floor amp rack, nice....

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## MattAFLiving (Aug 27, 2021)

I’m going to make a beauty panel and a custom pressed grill for the sub, the beauty panel will cover up the minor gaps on the left and right. Had to slightly reassemble things due to having to travel to Nebraska for work. Hoping to make a ton more progress next weekend.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Your baffle looks pretty slick. 

I know how work and travel can be. It sucks assembling and disassembling your car over and over. Unfortunately, nature of the beast for us with Daily Drivers... keep it up though


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Are there any new updates...Matt ??

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------

